# Spinning vs. Conventional Distance



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

Distance in casting is not always important, but sometimes it is. With everything else being equal or the same, how much more distance can you expect to get using a conventional reel instead of a spinning reel in the same circumstances?


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

DennyR said:


> Distance in casting is not always important, but sometimes it is. With everything else being equal or the same, how much more distance can you expect to get using a conventional reel instead of a spinning reel in the same circumstances?


Just speaking for myself.

3 ounce and under my spinning reel spooled with braid gives me the best distance.

4 ounce and up my conventional reel with mono and a shock leader give me the best distance.


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

Al Kai said:


> Just speaking for myself.
> 
> 3 ounce and under my spinning reel spooled with braid gives me the best distance.
> 
> 4 ounce and up my conventional reel with mono and a shock leader give me the best distance.


Lighter baits go with spinning....

heavy baits go with multiplier reels.......


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*I agree with the other guys.*


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

This question comes up pretty regularly. Tommy Farmer did some testing with casting and spinning setups. The results and a link to the video are here.

Evan


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I'll line up exactly with Al on his preferences.

This question came up several weeks ago in my most recent surf fishing class and I used the results of Tommy's testing along with personal experience to quantify the answer. Yesterday, the final session for this class was casting instruction out on Flagler Beach. In addition to the students tackle I brought a number of my own combinations to ensure we had stuff to cast with. For my demonstration casts the conventional setup used was an AFAW 13' "Surf" with a Jerry Foran custom Abu 6500Ct (14# Sufix tri) and for spinning an 11.5' Conoflex Barracuda Thief with a Shimano Stradic 8000 (30# Power Pro).
With the conventional it was 130 gram and with the spinning I threw 3 oz. While not a big hitter like my distance casting friends, the results were obvious to the onlooking students - the conventional gave more impressive distance, but not enough to make a great difference to the average fisherman. When fishing I tend to take both conventional and spinning to the beach, as I enjoy their use equally.

In Tommy's testing video he looks good decked out in a Florida Surf Casters ball cap.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

DennyR said:


> Distance in casting is not always important, but sometimes it is. With everything else being equal or the same, how much more distance can you expect to get using a conventional reel instead of a spinning reel in the same circumstances?


imho, for FISHING distance casting, both reel types will get the job done way past 100 yards. 

you need to factor in ease of use and that puts the favor towards spinning. revolving reel casting is far more critical towards payload weight and outline, line type and diameter, prevailing winds (if any), and rod criteria. not so critical with spinning. 

fwiw, the guys plug fishing roosters down in mexico need to make really long casts with 2-4oz plugs and almost all favor spinning.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

fwiw the guys throwing 8 or more ounces of lead and a chunk of bait almost all prefer conventional


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh lord someone take away the can opener from the person with the can O worms.
Choose your weapon, build your arsenal, get ammo and take the war to the fishes any way you choose.
Tight lines,
Tim


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

I am pure spinner guy, but I would not put a spinner against a conventional under any circumstance when it comes to pure distance and the ability to chunk "8 and bait".

However. for ease of use, reliability and all around performance out to 100 yards with 6ozs on down, I will take the spinner.

But to tell you the truth, my next will probably be a conventional just cause I want to give it a shot

Wait I just heard this voice in my head "Luke I am your father"Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Wait I just heard this voice in my head "Luke I am your father"Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo[/QUOTE]

Beautiful...
Funny,
I heard the same voice in the back of my head last Fall...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The best one is the one you prefer. Conventionals are great, but anyone who tells you can't catch big fish on spinners...well, I got the pictures to prove otherwise.

If you're looking solely for distance, the conventionals probably outpace the spinners. But there's a lot more to being a successful fisherman than pure distance.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

NOT the WAND, but the WEILDER!!:fishing:


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Distance shouldn't be THE determining factor in choosing between a spinning or conventional reel for fishing. APPLICATION should be. Different tools for different jobs and different users.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Spinning for me, but I grew up on spinning, so that is where my skills are. I think you will get the most distance out of the reel you are most comfortable with.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Variety is the spice of life...or so they say....:fishing:


----------



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, guys, I apologize. I had no intention of opening a spinner vs. conventional debate for anything other than casting distance. I really intended to ask what I thought was a fairly simple question to those of you who have a lot more experience. I was just curious about the relative difference in distance I could expect if I had two basically identical setups, with the only difference being one was a spinner and the other conventional. In terms of only distance, is there a significant difference?

Wow. Next thing you know I'll be asking questions about mono vs. braid, or shock leaders, or using braid for a shock leader!:--| Well, maybe not.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Its all in the bible. Try a fly rod. Great timing tool.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

DennyR said:


> I was just curious about the relative difference in distance I could expect if I had two basically identical setups, with the only difference being one was a spinner and the other conventional. In terms of only distance, is there a significant difference?


Several years ago I did just that. I had two RS1502s. One was wrapped conventional with an Abu Blue Yonder loaded with a good 17# mono and a 50# shocker. The other was wrapped spinner with a Tica Dolphin reel loaded with 30# braid and a 50# shocker. The load was 8 oz in a tennis ball. I don't remember the exact numbers but the conventional was longer by perhaps 10 to 20'. However, it was much more comfortable to throw. I still have the conventional and have put a lot of big fish on the beach with it. I sold the spinner. If I was throwing lighter weights I might have kept the spinner & sold the conventional. 

Not to worry 'bout the boys fussin' over who throws what or what kinda line or hook to use or any such stuff. Its all good just so long as it is about fishin' and nobody gets too obnoxious.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

DennyR said:


> Distance in casting is not always important, but sometimes it is. With everything else being equal or the same, how much more distance can you expect to get using a conventional reel instead of a spinning reel in the same circumstances?


For me spinning performs better. 

In dead calm conditions _for distance *fishing* equipment_ , i.e., Daiwa 7HT-MAG, 13'-6" CTS, 17lb test mono running line/60lb mono shocker, 6oz and a trimmed bait clipped down, a cast over 450ft is an edge of control affair. With my spinner, Shimano Power Aero, 13'-6" CTS 30lb Whiplash braid running line and 80lb braid casting leader with the same 6oz and a trimmed bait clipped down, 500+ is no issue at all.

Factor in some unfavorable wind and my comfort margin favoring spinning grows. If the sun has set then there really is no question for me.

I do choose conventional gear for some things; swimming live bait off a jetty is where a revolving spool shines but we aren't talking distance casting there.


----------

